# [SOLVED] kernel + "zacinanie"

## Odyn

Witam.

Gdy rownoczesnie robie "emerge ... world" oraz slucham muzyki strasznie dzwiek mi przycina....

mam kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r4

Nie wiem czy ja mam tylko takie odczucie ale chyba cos w kernelu 2.6.21 popsuli... moze 2.6.22 jest lepszy....

Kernel 2.6.20 chodzil b. dobrze... 

PS: Czy mozna "z downgrade'owac" kernela bez problemow np z pozniejszym odpaleniem kompa?

Pozdrowienia

EDIT....

Komp: Intel Pentium dual-core 1.73GHz, 1GB RAMu, 120GB HDDLast edited by Odyn on Wed Aug 15, 2007 9:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## BeteNoire

Panie, a gdzie pan masz swoje emerge --info?  :Razz: 

Zainteresuj się taką zmienną w make.conf:

```
PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"
```

----------

## Odyn

emerge --info juz leci  :Smile: 

```

Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2080 @ 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 15 Aug 2007 07:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="/ X a52 aac alsa avahi avi bzip2 cdr cups dbus dri dvdr encode esd ffmpeg flac foomaticdb gdbm gif gstreamer hal jpeg jpeg2k mad mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pdf png ppds python speex ssl theora unicode v4l vcd vorbis x86 xine xorg xv xvid" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio bt87x" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="v4l vesa vga fbdev i810"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

EDIT....

dodalem wpis PORTAGE_NICENESS="19" do make.conf

Przed chwila zupdate'owalem system i narazie zadnych zaciec nie spotkalem  :Smile: 

pytanie: ok. ile wydluzy sie czas gdybym np. chcial skompilowac kdelibs z tym wpisem w make.conf oraz bez niego?

----------

## Paczesiowa

jezeli nie bedziesz obciazal w czasie kompilacji innymi procesami kompa to sie w ogole niewydluzy.

----------

## BeteNoire

Po prostu puść kompilację i używaj normalnie kompa czekając aż się skończy. Codzienne używanie systemu (net, muza, film) bardzo nie obciąża procka.

Zainstaluj sobie genlop do łatwego wyświetlania czasu kompilacji  :Wink: 

----------

## Odyn

Dziękuje Wam za pomoc  :Smile: Last edited by Odyn on Wed Aug 15, 2007 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n0rbi666

Odyn - przeczytaj Apel na forum, dokładniej : 

jeden problem - jeden temat  :Smile: 

----------

## Odyn

OK  :Smile: 

zmienione   :Very Happy: 

----------

